# Rose scent



## squeakycleanuk (Jun 30, 2013)

Obviously I can't afford to use rose EO to scent my soap but I was wondering if there are other (effective) ways to do it. I was thinking of infusing rose petals in OO and using rose water for the water part but I've got a feeling that I'd be wasting both my time and money. Would the scent from either of these methods survive saponification?


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 30, 2013)

Not likely, unfortunately.  Maybe with hot process when you add your colorants and scents after the cook.  There are some really lovely rose fragrance oils though.


----------



## LadyM (Jun 30, 2013)

You can also check out essential oils that are rose like for example rose geranium is pretty.


----------



## Margo (Jun 30, 2013)

You may want to try guaicawood essential oil  which smells like roses.  You need very little to obtain a rose scent.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2013)

Margo said:


> You may want to try guaicawood essential oil  which smells like roses.  You need very little to obtain a rose scent.


 
:-D  I learn something new here almost every day!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 30, 2013)

heartsong said:


> :-D  I learn something new here almost every day!  thanks for sharing!



I did not know about this eo either Heartsong. Got something interesting to investigate! Thanks Margo for the tip.


----------



## meeplesoap (Jul 1, 2013)

I use Geranium EO from Essential Depot; it's still not "cheap" but it has a gorgeous real rose scent and the natural-lovers think it's great. :-D


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 1, 2013)

meeplesoap said:


> I use Geranium EO from Essential Depot; it's still not "cheap" but it has a gorgeous real rose scent and the natural-lovers think it's great. :-D



I have some too that I'm about to start playing with.  What usage rate did you use PPO?


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Jul 1, 2013)

Ah shame, although I half expected you all to say it wouldn't work but I was still hopeful. I have been using a rose geranium eo which I love but I still wanted to create a pure rose soap somehow but I guess it just isn't to be (sigh). Thank you for your replies and suggestions though, much appreciated :razz:
Margo- I have never heard of guaicawood, must look into it.


----------



## mel z (Jul 1, 2013)

You can still do an all rose soap, just need to an EO or FO. I have some Rose Geranium and it is nice, gotta' look up the other one.

I made an all rose soap with homemade rose water, rose infused OO, rosehip infused OO, roseclay, and Rose Geranium, oh, and Evening Primrose was another oil. I just wanted everything rose I could find. Only the RG essential oil left a pleasant rose aroma.


----------



## mel z (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, I know evening primrose is not a rose flower and is a cute little flower, but it had rose in the name, and is nice in soap, lol.


----------

